
TensorFlow 2.0 Deep Learning Video Tutorial - robot
https://getbuzz.io/c/deep-learning-with-tensorflow-20/stories/Welcome-video-Introduction-to-Tensorflow-20-7000645160
======
koube
This appears to be a rehost of the Udacity course Intro to Tensorflow for Deep
Learning.

[https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-tensorflow-for-
deep-...](https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-tensorflow-for-deep-learning
--ud187)

~~~
mcleonard
Thanks for linking to the actual course! (I'm the lead for Udacity's ML/DL
content)

------
chinston
To ML/DL engineers out there: do I have to know the math to get a job as a
ML/DL engineer?

I ask because all these tutorials (including Fast.ai) focus on eliminating the
need to know the math. So I'm wondering, is the day-to-day work consist of
utilizing the necessary libraries and letting them worry about the math?

~~~
mlevental
not knowing the math behind ML is like not knowing a language and using google
translate. most of the time you'll be fine but you won't be able to tell when
something goes wrong and you won't be able to figure out why, and then you'll
get things like

[http://www.itltranslations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/5_...](http://www.itltranslations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/5_2.png)

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
I don't think it's the right comparison. We use plenty of ml models in our
startup like lsh and kmeans and I am hardly aware of how the math behind it
runs.

If anything, these ml programs are supposed to abstract the maths behind it.

------
gumby
Wouldn't it be better these days to use Keras and just run under tf? Serious
question.

------
HereBePandas
Doesn’t work on mobile (iOS) for me.

